# Digicam cn be webcam



## kushals (May 30, 2007)

I want to ask wheather digicam can work as Web cam.If it is possible then please tell me How??????????according to my knowledge it can be.wat say..............


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

yes it can be connected as a WebCam
it can connect to your USB Port
its depend upon the brand of your CAM on how to connect


----------



## ashfame (May 30, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> yes it can be connected as a WebCam
> it can connect to your USB Port
> its depend upon the brand of your CAM on how to connect


really!
tell me how to configure it for that purpose!
The only option that I see after connecting my NIKON COOLPIX S5 is to take a pic n nothing else.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

> I want to ask wheather digicam can work as Web cam



Sure they can be... but if u plan to use that Web Cam for Video chat or such... forget it in India atleast 

The size in which the Dedicated DigiCam will capture the Picture it will almost become impossible for Video Chat, even though with 2 mbps u manage to upload such kigh quality images, u will end ur Data Cap very soon !!!


----------

